# Miami,Fl Beautiful B&R Male 18mos A1147454



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

This DOG - ID#A1147454



I am a male, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 6 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 12, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1147454


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG, look at the size of that head. WOW


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He has beautiful coloring! John's dream color...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

This guy is gorgeous and still listed

Big Bump!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone help? You don't see black and red's that often.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

If you need a place for him to stay for a few days.. you can let me know..


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We have a contact down there so we asked them for temp evaluations.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Miami,Fl Beautiful B&R Male 18mos A1147454*

This fellow supposedly has an adopter coming for him by closing, according to what Marjorie was told.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news?


----------

